# How do I lower SO2 from wine?



## Segarram (Oct 22, 2015)

I accidentally added too much Potassium Metabisulfite to my 5 gallon batch of wine. I tested it with an analyzer and there is 130ppm in the wine. I've read several post here that say "splash rack" the wine. Can someone please define splash rack? Does it mean siphon it to a bucket and then pour it from one bucket to another or let the wine splash when siphoning?

I've tried degassing it for about 10 to 15mins and tested it again which brought it down 86ppm. I have not continued to degassing in fear I may do more damage the good. Should I continue to degass until I get it down to 50 or 30ppm? That would mean I would have to degass for another 15 to 30 minutes. Not sure if this is a good idea or if there is something else I should try. Any help/suggestions welcomed.

Thanks.


----------



## Floandgary (Oct 22, 2015)

At what stage of the process are you?? What wine?? Consider adding some TIME to the recipe!! It's free and can be found anywhere.. SO2 will dissipate w/out harming your wine.


----------



## Segarram (Oct 22, 2015)

It's about 3 weeks after fermentation. It's red wine (Syrah).


----------



## menalek (Oct 22, 2015)

Too much degassing could introduce oxygen as well. Has it changed taste? What's the acidity? 86ppm might we well within the norm for low acidity wine.


----------



## Segarram (Oct 22, 2015)

The taste has changed a bit but not much. The acidity is 3.50.


----------



## menalek (Oct 22, 2015)

According to this chart you need to be around 40ppm

http://www.mowinemakers.org/uploads/WineMaking Basics1.pdf


----------



## Segarram (Oct 22, 2015)

I'll probably degass some more to lower the sulfite another 40ppm. Floandgary mentioned adding "TIME." I'm not sure I understood what it is and where to get it.


----------



## menalek (Oct 22, 2015)

Time - with time your SO2 level should decrease as well. Check it in a few month.


----------



## Segarram (Oct 22, 2015)

Ahhh, I see. Lol.


----------



## Segarram (Oct 22, 2015)

So I should just let it be and check it again in about 3 to 4 months. I'll probably do that. Thanks.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 22, 2015)

You are 18-24 months away from bottling. I would leave it alone. Just don't add anymore when racking.


----------



## NorCal (Oct 24, 2015)

I purposely go heavier on the SO2 at the post mlf racking, knowing it has time on its side to dissipate.


----------



## Reluctant Chemist (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi, waiting is your best choice. Your SO2 level is not that high, and will drop with aging. Levels above the 160 - 200 ppm range can be problematic in a finished wine, but your level is fine even if it doesn't drop any more.
Reluctant Chemist


----------



## BigSell (May 6, 2016)

Would vacuum racking be a safe process to lower the SO2?


----------



## NorCal (May 7, 2016)

BigSell said:


> Would vacuum racking be a safe process to lower the SO2?



It was hard for me to learn that the best thing to do sometimes is nothing.


----------



## BigSell (May 8, 2016)

Any one have an opinion of the ph/so2 chart that is on the back of the instructions that come with the Accuvin testers? I am looking for a quick reference chart and this one seems to OK. I don't use the accuvin product since I went with Vinmetrica.
Comments?


----------



## NorCal (May 8, 2016)

This chart, which is widely published, is what I use.


----------



## Segarram (May 21, 2016)

By the way I just checked my SO2 and it is now 40PPM. So time was the best thing to lower the SO2. The wine taste amazing!!! Gonna let it age another 6 to 8 months.


----------

